# Happy B-day Shoge!!!!



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey it's my boys second bday! Here he is in his 40gallon tank. There used to be plants in it as well but he decided that they were not welcome and shredded them, now there's just a big mean looking piece of driftwood.

enjoy and let me know what you think.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Happy Birthday Shoge. lol


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

happy birthday shoge.....


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

shoge has allways been one of my favorite







looks better than ever genin


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hey there my fake ninja buddy. i gave you and shoge honorable mention in my "most aggressive piranha" faq thread.







he's looking good as ever.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: yeah and ive posted links twice today to shogies finger chasein videos


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> :laugh: yeah and ive posted links twice today to shogies finger chasein videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he's by far the most memorable red belly.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks great man. happy bday big guy!!!!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

nice


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Shoge!!! May you get lots of Beefheart and Feeders today!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow thanks so much for all the compliments guys.

hyphen,
i thank you for the honorable mention and for saying he is memorable. we must still do battle in the bamboo thickets. i will see you in the spring when the cherry blossums bloom..... be prepared!

mr. freeze,
thanks for the compliments and for using him as an example.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

To shoge !









He's looking good fo the ripe old age of 2 !


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

haha happy birthday nice fish


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. I let him know and he gives a respectful nod to you all. I will get better pictures soon when I have my computer up and running (hopefully tomorrow *fingers crossed*).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Happy birthday to the big guy









btw: his colors are still a-ma-zing


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

why thank you sir. i can't believe i have had him for so long already. he's really matured into a fun piranha to own.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> why thank you sir. i can't believe i have had him for so long already. he's really matured into a fun piranha to own.
> [snapback]918441[/snapback]​


Yeah, it's great to see them grow, both in size and close to your heart! It really adds an extra dimension to fish keeping.
How big was he when you first got him, btw?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I definately agree with when you really like your fish it adds a whole new dimension to the hobby. I could never get rid of Shoge and would absolutely devistated if I was to lose him.

He was approximately 2-2.5" and very cute when I got him.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> I definately agree with when you really like your fish it adds a whole new dimension to the hobby. I could never get rid of Shoge and would absolutely devistated if I was to lose him.
> [snapback]918456[/snapback]​


Yeah, that feeling is all too familiar








I hope you'll never experience such a thing: it really blows chunks...

2-2,5" eh? That's sweet - hard to imagine he ever was that small.
That's the best past of keeping fish: raising them from scratch.

Do you have a baby pic of Shoge (I though it was Shoge*i*, btw)?
I was lucky I had a borrowed digicam when my 5-pack were still babies (about an inch in size) - nice addition to the family photo album


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I was originally spelling it Shogei, but I found out I was spelling it wrong, so now I corrected it. He is not Shoge, without the "i" lol.

Here's a pic of him with his two buddies when I first got them. He's the dude right in the middle looking all scared.


----------

